# SpaceQuest2114 (Source)



## jeegeek (8. Aug 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mich gerade in einem Java Lehrgang befinde habe ich mal ein kleines Spiel geschrieben mit Slick2D, da so etwas mehr Spaß macht als langweilige Anwendungen in der Konsole. Das kleine Spiel nennt sich SpaceQuest 2114 und gibt dem Spieler die Kontrolle über ein kleines Raumschiff mit welchem er auf verschiedene Gegner schießen kann. Es ist nicht sehr aufwändig die Grundfunktionen sind aber vorhanden. Die Steuerung erfolgt mit den Cursor tasten und mit der Leertaste wird geschossen.

Ich stelle euch hier gerne den Quelltext zur Verfügung, so kann jeder der Interesse hat sich das ganze einmal ansehen und bei Bedarf erweitern. Die Grafiken kommen von Clipart - High Quality, Easy to Use, Free Support und können frei verwendet werden. Da dies mein erstes größeres Projekt ist und auch das erste mit Slick2D, sind natürlich nicht alle Dinge optimal und alles ist sehr rudimentär aber es läuft und hilft hoffentlich den einen oder anderen der ähnliche Dinge umsetzen möchte.

Im Ordner SpaceQuest2114 befindet sich das eigentliche Spiel und im Ordner Libs befindet sich die passende Version von Slick2D welche direkt verwendet werden kann. Das Spiel besteht aus 3 Paketen, main enthält die Main Methode, gamestates die verschiedenen States wie Menü und das Spiel selbst, gameobjects enthält die Objekte wie Gegner und den Spieler.

Download (Google Drive) ca. 13 MB

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim arbeiten mit dem Code und nutzt ihn so wie ihr wollt. Über Feedback freue ich mich natürlich auch.


----------



## jeegeek (10. Aug 2014)

Kurzer Nachtrag da ich den Beitrag nicht bearbeiten kann.

Ich habe jetzt noch ein Paket des Spiels erstellt welches unter Windows, Linux und theoretisch auch Mac läuft.

Download (Google Drive ca. 8 MB)


----------

